

Microsoft benchmarks Windows Phone browser against iPhone 4 and Android, wins - barista
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-benchmarks-windows-phone-browser-against-iphone-4-and-android-wins/

======
pedalpete
1) he didn't say which phone model was running WP7, it could be much faster
than the nexus s, couldn't it be?

2) the nexus actually loads the page faster, even though the animation may be
slower

3) how many sites are going to be able to take advantage of the hardware
acceleration?

I want faster load times, I don't know that frame rate is something I'm really
complaining about now.

